# Updated BBS Software Installed



## Makai Guy (Dec 25, 2006)

We've updated the bbs to the latest version of vBulletin, version 3.6.4.  Operation should be essentially identical to what you are used to.

If you have any problems with, or questions about, the updated software, please post them in this thread.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## philemer (Dec 26, 2006)

Makai Guy said:


> We've updated the bbs to the latest version of vBulletin, version 3.6.4.  Operation should be essentially identical to what you are used to.
> 
> If you have any problems with, or questions about, the updated software, please post them in this thread.



Doug,
I can't see my avatar now, only a description. Where are the images?

Phil


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't see the text below my posts that listed the TS I own


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 26, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I don't see the text below my posts that listed the TS I own



Me too on my profile not listing the T/S's that I own.  I did go back into the "edit profile" feature and they are there, so there must be a disconnect between there and here.

Yvonne


----------



## Black Diamond (Dec 26, 2006)

*Unable to see TS ads!*

I have changed my settings to include the TUG password and now am listed as a member but still can not see the ads for TS's

can this be a glitch in the program?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37222


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2006)

Doug:  My recent posts do not have the Avatar or condo weeks we own.

Sterling


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 26, 2006)

Resort display and avatars should be fixed.

Kauai Kid, you don't have an avatar selected on this board. (I checked your old profile on the previous version and there was no avatar selected there either.)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 26, 2006)

*Timeshare ownership listings . . .*

Yep - fixed!  Thanks . . .

Yvonne


----------

